# Oryx Shoulder



## konps (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello, I have an Oryx shoulder coming my way. I have never smoked wild game before so I am looking for some pointers. The Oryx is from New Mexico and it's diet is Mesquite if that helps give a little background. I was hoping for some pointers on flavor, temp and time if anyone can help. Thanks!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello.  I would smoke it the same way as Wildebeest.  For something different you might want to follow a Nelgi recipe.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Serious! now.  This is not something you run across everyday.  As it is an antelope, I would look to recipes for deer, elk and moose.  I would smoke small portions using those recipes and develop something you like.

Their diet in this case would make no difference in my opinion.  Eating mesquite leaves and maybe beans I doubt will affect the taste of the meat.  Many cattle in Texas eat mesquite.  In fact the spread of mesquite in the southwest is due to Santa Anna bringing cattle ( to feed his army )  and mesquite beans to feed the cattle when he moved north to put down the uprising in Texas.  Enough history.

You may find that you do not like the taste at all.  Then again proper processing of the carcass is essential to the final taste.  For instance, if you do not remove the musk sack from a Javelina as soon as possible after after shooting it you may as will leave it for the coyotes.  Maybe you should only eat the white meat from an Oryx.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This may be one you have to go alone with trial and error.  Good luck.  Be sure to post your results.  You could become our Oryx guru.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

